# Heresjohnny's Haunt



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Well, I got the walls done, and they did great. Some pictures and a walk through video of the Haunted House are here http://www.johnnyspage.com/Haunt2006.htm

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Awesome, looks great HJ. That really turned out well.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

HJ, that is incredible.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Ditto great work. wall is very cool


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*That looks awesome HJ!! Have a great time tonight; Happy Halloween!!* :jol:


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey HJ,

Loved the scene lighting. Great job.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Judging by the threads there were many good displays to treat TOTs this year.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

*Awesome Johnny!*

*Love it, and although you say*

"By the time the video was shot the 'volunteers' were no longer volunteering, the rocking chair dude was no longer rocking, and the twitching arms had long since stopped twitching. Oh well. The video will give you some idea of the lighting and sounds we used"

*- I still think it looks great, and would have been even better if I could have seen it first hand!*


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Johnny it turned out great!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

looks great Johnny, a nice long walk.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

great job!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Excellent besides what fun would a haunt be if something didnt go wronge.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Kickass! Was that at your house? I hope your head feels better!


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Very nice photography. Love the night shots.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Kickass! Was that at your house? I hope your head feels better!


Thanks! Not at my house, that was at my towns community center.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Very creepy, excellent haunt!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Excellent work heresjohnny. That tombstone looks great with your lighting.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Now that was a sveet Haunt HJ!!! You did an awesome job! Wish i could have been there in person to see that! I have now gotten some more inspriation for next year..... muwhahahahahaha.... LOL :>


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow super creepy . all the trees and bushes with the lighting it just makes you feel that theres something hinding behind them and you can't see it --love it


----------

